# MY MAC COLLECTION (lots of pics!)



## bassgirl97 (Mar 26, 2016)

Welcome to my entire MAC collection (as of now!) Ive lost some and plan on getting more! I love MAC and I'm sure excited about some fthe stuff I've collected over the year. Enjoy 


(left to right, top to bottom) Blanc Type, Naked pigment pressed, Shroom, Nylon, Sephora Peach Beige, Naked Lunch
 Beautiful Iris, Idol Eyes, Swish, Cranberry, Trax, Shadowy Lady 
Bright Sunshine, Gorgeous Gold, Juxt, Humid, Bottle Green, Black Tied
 Satin Taupe, Mystery, Embark, Smut


Hello Kitty Lucky Tom palette, Heatherette Trio 1, Dame Edna Royal Tour trio


Tartan Tale Beauties Play it Cool palette, Barbie Magic Dust e/s, Style Warriors Soft Force e/s


Fresco Rose paint pot, Pink Venus e/s, Knight Divine e/s, Concrete e/s, Phloof! e/s, Club e/s, Sweet Satifaction prolong wear e/s


Pigment: Naked, Melon, Bloodline


Liquid Last eyeliner, Pure White chroma graphic pencil, Teddy eye kohl, Shimmersand shadestick


Solar Riche bronzer, Her Own Devices beauty powder, Dame blush. Amazon Princess blush, On a Mission blush, Shell ccb





Nail Polish: Beiged Bliss, Studded, Fatigues, Mean and Green, Purple Majesty, Old Fashioned


Peacocky Kissable lip color, On Display l/g, Talk Sexy l/g, Dress it Up Prolongwear l/s, Overtime Prolongwear l/s


All of these are matte lipsticks! Matte Royal, Stone, Russian Red, Taupe, Ruby Woo, Prince Noir, Antiqued Velvet


Paramount, Speed Dial, All I Want, Cyber, Captive


My Special Packaging: Spitfire, Viva Glam Gaga 2, Dita Von Teese, Retro Rouge (love the packaging on these lipsticks, i may have to get the rest of the Charlotte Olympia collection!)


Prolongwear concealer NC15, Zoom Lash New Hue, Prolongwear Nourishing Waterproof Foundations NC15 + NC 20, Charlotte Olympia compact mirror

I hope you guys enjoyed!!!! Thank you for looking


----------



## Dadale (Apr 11, 2016)

in love


----------



## importlovexo (Jun 25, 2016)

Wow you're really loaded with MAC! How long have you been collecting? I actually sell MAC pigment samples.


----------



## Jayjayy (Jun 25, 2016)

Great collection! Petty tame for around these parts lol. Your lipsticks look very loved!


----------



## Shannon2277 (May 17, 2017)

Nice collection! I love the Wonder Woman compact.


----------

